# Last nights training.



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Jige! Sorry bout the finger, I've had that happen a time or two.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Good Job Team Jige. Not too much to worry about him being birdy is there??
I would be careful about giving marks in too heavy cover, pup needs success to build on.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a really great session - go Team Jige!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Way to go Jige!!!! Yeah they don't like you taking their ducks. Sorry about the finger. Glad all went well.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

I knew things would be fine.. That is one great group of help up there. I can't wait to get up there and start teaching classes.. I will be teaching obedience and rally classes at Hunt's point in a month..... and maybe doing a tiny bit of field work myself....shhhhh....maybe.....maybe!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Great job! Isn't it just amazing to see the instinct kick in, and to watch them do what they were bred to do? Just gives me chills!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Great job! Isn't it just amazing to see the instinct kick in, and to watch them do what they were bred to do? Just gives me chills!


That's what really sets the hook. Way to go Jige...except for the finger.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Michelle I was just talking to Roger and Jackie last night about rally. I didnt realize that you were going to be doing the training. That is awesome. I really hope you do do some training with us. It is a grand group of people and last night I think we hooked 2 more people.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> ..... and maybe doing a tiny bit of field work myself....shhhhh....maybe.....maybe!


 
Woohoo  I heard that all the way here in CT - it is in writing, therefore it must be true Woot Woot Woot


----------

